# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne > Chirurgia plastyczna >  Zabieg zaffiro opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy któraś z Pań poddała się takiemu zabiegowi?
Na czym ten zabieg polega?
Po którym roku życia można już wykonywać takie zabiegi?

Z gory dziękuję za wszystkie opinie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzisiaj miałam okazję skorzystać z zaffiro na dekolt. Mam 32 lata, twarz wygląda dobrze, ale na dekolcie zaczęły mi się robić pionowe bruzdy, zapewne od spania na boku. Zabieg nie jest specjalnie przyjemny, ale i nie boli. Trochę podszczypuje, no i chłodzenie też nie jest zbyt miłe. Za to później leży się pół godziny pod maską z witaminą c i łagodzi podrażnienia. Po zabiegu istotnie zmarszczki się wyprostowały i dekolt już wyglądał lepiej. Ponieważ proces odnowy kolagenu ma zachodzić do pół roku z niecierpliwością będę czekać na dalsze efekty. Póki co jestem zadowolona.

----------


## Wurzel

Zabieg zaffiro gorąco polecam osobom z wrażliwą skórą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy któraś z Pań poddała się takiemu zabiegowi?
> Na czym ten zabieg polega?
> Po którym roku życia można już wykonywać takie zabiegi?
> 
> Z gory dziękuję za wszystkie opinie.



ja, ja ja ROBIŁAM! szczerze mogę polecić - mam dopiero 28 lat, a zabieg zrobiłam pół roku temu i jakby twarz się zatrzymała jeśli chodzi o wygląd - dla mnie rewelacja!!! oczywiście starsze Panie pewnie będą musiały zrobić ze 2 lub 3 zabiegi, ale w sumie jest on przyjemny :Smile:  ja nie znoszę igieł, więc polecam osobom podobnym do mnie. 
A! Ja zabieg robiłam w Kraku, a konkretnie w Centrum Med. estetycznej Multimedis albo scanmed multimedis - nie pamiętam dobrze ale bez kłopotu mozna naleźć w sieci. Spoko gabinet, ludzie - wiec moge polecić :Smile: 
pozdroofki

----------


## glow

jak wygląda robienie tego zabiegu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wygląda to tak że tracisz kolagen i elastynę i skóra ci wisi po jakimś czasie. Wyglądasz na swoja matkę  w efekcie.

----------


## DanniM

Nigdy nie miałam problemu z szyjną czy dekoltem. Problem to ja miałam ze zmarszczkami mimicznymi i kurzymi łapkami, które stosunkowo szybko mi się zaczęły pojawiać. Ale ja się zdecydowałam na wypełnienie zmarszczek kwasem hialuronowym i to była bardzo dobra decyzja. Wybrałam sie do dobrego gabinetu medycyny estetycznej i tutaj zaaplikowano mi chyba najbardziej bezpieczny preparat na rynku a był to Restylane. Efekt naturalny i długo utrzymujący się.

----------


## izkass

Ja polecam zabieg Zaffiro, wykonałam go w Krakowie w Ego MED Spa i jestem zachwycona. Polecam naprawdę  :Smile:

----------

